# Freigestellte Objekte auf neuen Hintergrund-Wie genau. . .



## RayMatrix (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte zerhackt mich jetzt wenn dieses Thema schon 'x' mal zur Diskussion stand.
Allerdings hat meine Suche zu meiner speziellen Frage nicht wirklich viel gebracht.

Und zwar zu folgender:

Ich hab ein zB ein Objekt, sagen wir mal ein freigestelltes Auto oder eine Person und möchte diese auf einem neuen Hintergrund platzieren (Muster (nicht von mir) im Anhang). Wenn ich das mache sieht man aber leider IMMER das dieses eingefügte Objekt aufgesetzt ist. Will sagen es sieht leider immer recht bescheiden und aufgesetzt aus. Ich will es aber schaffen das es so professionell aussieht wie zB in dem angehängten Muster.

Könnt Ihr mir sagen wie ich genau vorgehen muss damit ich das auf die Reihe bekomme ?

Liebe Grüße

RayMatrix


----------



## RayMatrix (23. Februar 2004)

Hier anbei noch ein Beispiel


----------



## da_Dj (23. Februar 2004)

Seeehr genau auschneiden wäre mal ein Anfang [am besten im Quickmask Modus Taste "Q"] dabei drauf achten, dass du z.B. die schattigen Ränder evtl. weg machst [die auf dem Hintergrund wären] Dann erstmal ins neue Bild und dort farblich [z.B. über Gradiationskurve Schnelltaste "M"] ein wenig einpassen, evtl. noch neuen Schatten dazu, kommt drauf an wie das Licht fällt.

Konkreter gehts, wenn du mal ein Bsp. Bild davon zeigst, was du haben willst ...


----------



## RayMatrix (23. Februar 2004)

Und hier ein für mich perfekt aussehendes:


----------



## RayMatrix (23. Februar 2004)

Danke schonmal an Dich 'da_Dj'.

Ein konkretes Bild hab ich jetzt nicht auf Lager. Mir gings eher um das allgemeine 'wie'.
Und da ich mit Begeisterung lese und sehe das es hier ne Menge Fachleute gibt, dachte ich es ist sicher der/die ein oder andere dabei der mir da ein paar Kniffe mit an die Hand geben kann.

Als Anmerkung für die Allgemeingheit:

'Geiles Forum' absolute Spitzenklasse was hier von Usern für User so geleistet wird 
Meine Hochachtung 

Gruß

RayMatrix


----------



## da_Dj (23. Februar 2004)

Ein paar "Kniffe" ... Also beim Ausschneiden, hast du wie für die meisten Dinge in PS mehrer Möglichkeiten. Wenn du eine ruhige Hand hast, kannst du es auch mit dem Lasso Werkzeug machen, oder du nimmst halt den Quickmask Modus, mit Pfaden würde' es auch gehen, oder wenn es sich gut vom Hintergrund abhebt [starker Kontrast zwischen auszuschneidendem Bild und Rest) kannst auch den Zaubestab nehmen, gibt halt viele Wege, welcher nun der beste und sauberste ist ... das kommt auf den an, der hinter dem Rechner sitzt. Musst einfach ein bisschen üben und dann passt das.


----------



## RayMatrix (23. Februar 2004)

Ja das verstehe ich soweit. . .worum es mir aber eher geht ist das weiterverarbtieten nach dem ausschneiden.

Meist hat man ja sehr harte kanten um das augeschnittene Objekt herum, sieht bei mir also immer so aus wie wenn ich ein bild aus der zeitung ausschneide und auf nen anderen hintergrund lege....sieht eben jeder das es draufgelegt ist.

Ich habe wohl meine Frage falsch formuliert. . .sorry.

Mich würde interessieren wie Ihr das macht das die Kanten weisch sind. Ich habs schon mit dem Wischfinger...weischen Auswahlkanten...etc probiert aber irgendwie komm ich da nicht so recht weiter


----------



## Funball (23. Februar 2004)

wenn Du ein Objekt ausgeschnitten hast kannst Du eine weiche Auswahlkante eingeben dann sieht es schonmal nicht mehr so abgehakt aus . Denn Rest musst Du wie hier schon erwähnt anpassen Lichvehältnisse etc. Was sehr schwierig ist wenn Du ein objekt ausschneidest was zum Beispiel draussen aufgenommen wurde und du es in einen Innenraum stellen willst das meine ich mit Lichverhältnissen . Das is meiner Meinung nach sehr schwierig und ein sehr wichtiges Teil is der Schatten den bitte nicht vergessen .


----------



## da_Dj (23. Februar 2004)

Wenn du gut auschneidest ist gar nichts "abgehackt", kannst z.B. wenn du Quickmask nimmst am Ran ganz fein mit ca. 50% schwarz [also grau] rüber gehen, damit dass dann leicht weich gezeichnet wird beim auschneiden, wenn du da schon nicht sauber arbeitest, dann ist es natürlich klar, dass es späte etwas abgehackt aussieht.

Wenn es erstmal im neuen Bild ist, hast du noch das Weichzeichner Tool und den Wischfinger, wenn du das Bild dann auf der anderen Ebene hast [strg+e] kannst du da noch ein bisserl rumschmieren evtl. noch Airbrush benutzen und schon kriegt man recht akzeptable Sachen hin, ist alles aber eine Sache der Übung.


----------



## RayMatrix (23. Februar 2004)

Ich Danke Euch nochmals für Eure Tipps, die haben wohl geholfen  

Hier mal ein Test meinerseits.
Klar hat dieser noch nen grossen Fehler in Sachen Schatten unter dem Auto (mach ich noch weg) aber es ging mir jetzt nur mal um das Auto an sich....das steckte vorher in einer Landschaftsaufnahme.

Ich denke aber es ist mir, mit Eurer Hilfe, recht gut gelungen !?

Gruß    RayMatrix


----------

